# OSN HD decoder



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I've had the new box for a week now and just finding my way around it and was keen to see how others are finding it.

It seems that the card can only be used in this decoder and doesn't work in any other. Can the regular cards be purchased for use in the older decoders?

Apart from installing it on a non-HD ready making no sense, it also effects the quality of non-HD channels and watching sport is a disaster (something to do with the HDMI cable I believe).

Although it has two card slots, it doesn't seem to work unless the OSN card is inserted even though you may be watching another network e.g Al Jazeera, so even if the card was portable it means that the HD decoder box is redundant if the card is being used elsewhere.

I know that I could get these answers from OSN but have you ever tried phoning them?? Ridiculous amount of time to spend on hold.


----------

